# Do I need planning permission ?



## BBH (12 November 2009)

To open a kennels for 5  - 10 dogs only.

Am thinking I would like to offer more of an individual care package than these row upon row of concrete block type kennels where the dogs only get out for an hour a day,  and was wondering if a small set up needed planning.

Any ideas anyone ?


----------



## PucciNPoni (12 November 2009)

Yes...you do, unless the place you are looking to open already has planning permission to operate as kennels.


----------



## BigRed (12 November 2009)

This is from my council web site:
Most kennels will need permission. Often they will be proposed in the gardens of dwellings. In deciding whether permission is needed and, if so, whether it is likely to be acceptable, it will be important to assess its impact on others. You will need to clarify the number of animals proposed to be cared for, the type of use (e.g. boarding kennels), the likely opening hours, the waste disposal arrangements proposed, the amount and location of parking available, the size &amp; location of the site and the type &amp; size of structure proposed. Kennels are more likely to cause noise than catteries and so are less likely to be acceptable near to other dwellings.


----------



## CAYLA (12 November 2009)

As above...yep, to erect kennels for business purpose u need permission, contact your local authority.


----------

